# heating water



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its is cold now and I use a bucket heater to heat my water in a mud bucket..it gets hot in about 15 mins but as it sits around the water gets cold fast so I am going to try this...:thumbsup:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

why hot water ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> why hot water ?


because its cold and it cleans the mud off tools easyer:blink:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> because its cold and it cleans the mud off tools easyer:blink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried something like the heater wraps used to keep car batteries warmer in the winter so they'll work better?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ever leave your spotter or your mud box out over night:furious: I have but the bucket heater cleans it up:yes:


----------

